# CNC how to learn cnc woodworking



## Kuzzy

Help!!!
I am a newbie and I mean new. Can anyone share the info where I can find some GOOD books on CNC how too? Thanks Kuzzy in Ma.


----------



## sawdustjunkie

Kuzzy:
If you look at the Vectric software site and other CAD software manufacturer sites, there are hundreds of tutorials to view. There are also thousands of YouTube videos on CNC use, function and instruction. There are also CNC kit builder sites to look at.
As for books, I personally don't know of any to look at.
YouTube is a fantastic place to get basic to advanced info on anything regarding CNC.
You can also find great info on the CNC manufacturer's sites. Legacy, Camaster, Shopbot, Nextwave and many others. These CNC builders have forums and video tutorials which are very helpful.
There is no lack of information regarding CNC on the internet!


----------



## ArtMann

When I looked for good books on the subject 3+ years ago, I couldn't find any. I had a lot better luck watching Youtube videos and exploring the Vectric software website already mentioned. I bought a Camaster CNC router and belong to their forum, "Camheads". Both the company people and their customers helped me a lot in the very beginning.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> When I looked for good books on the subject 3+ years ago, I couldn t find any. I had a lot better luck watching Youtube videos and exploring the Vectric software website already mentioned. I bought a Camaster CNC router and belong to their forum, "Camheads". Both the company people and their customers helped me a lot in the very beginning.
> 
> - ArtMann


Yes to above, but I chose Laguna- regardless there is a learning curve with all machines-








This isn't a Saw Stop- You tell it to do something and it does…
As for what brand- research well.


----------



## Jim55

I'm not such a hot wood worker but I was a machinist including CNC for about 15 years. I worked in an old open building steel shop plant on an old manual retrofitted for CNC. Two things cnc HATE! Dirt, dust and heat. 
I am into wood working for the sake of using tools with my hands and building or making things. Not personally interested in CNC woodworking so not that familiar with what machines are doing for wood compared to say, a fanuc controlled 5 axis milling center.
But you are probably looking at a 3 axis routing milling operation. That means you have to think in 3 directions- left right, front to back and up and down. Or in the lingo, x-y- and z (up and down) You will be making moves in rapid and feed rates. Feed rates are figured by a couple primary terms. SFpM & RPMs. Rpms is how fast the tool holder is turning. SFpM (surface feet per minute) is how fast the cutting edge is moving across your work piece. You have to locate your workpiece precisely and know how to tell your machine not only where the work piece is but where the machine it'self is, at least in relation to it.
Every move has to be programmed and that precisely.
Now, I had to leave the workshop back in 2004 due to disability. I imaging science has vastly simplified what I had to do and what will be required of you in return. I'm just trying to give you some idea what running cnc means. Personally, I'm strictly an old fashioned old-rt that would rather use a hand tool to get a job done, but then, I'm in no particular hurry on some things.
You do what you want and make some nice things while you're at it. I hope something along this ramble is of some use to you some kind of way.


----------



## bettywo

As said before, you'd better watch YouTube videos and try woodworking.
In addition, you should be prepared with woodworking tools to start learning.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Thanks for posting, Kuzzy. I too ma interested in learning CNC but for a laser right now. I got out of toolmaking just when CNC was coming in and did not learn any of it like Jim35 did. Now I wish I had. I always thought I was tool old to learn it but I'd like to give it shot. I farm out all my lettering and engraving and maybe when I get too old to lift much, I can sit back and run the CNC laser!

Cheers, Jim


----------

